
Fan of Pokémon Go? Read this before you vote on Nov. 8 - stonlyb
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/01/fan-of-pokemon-go-read-this-before-you-vote-on-nov-8/
======
gloves
I don't buy this. Too much of a leap to connect one and the other directly.
Yes, the campaign has been one of hate and fear, no, I don't think Pokemon Go
wouldn't exist or would have been restricted by a Trump presidency.

